# If you could pick one Pro to be on your team who..Levi or Dan McCarthy???



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

Jeff Hopkins i think there still some fire left in that ol boy


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

They are both nice down to erth guys. I thkn Dan would have a little more under his belt on experience though do to age so I would have to say Dan.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff Hopkins is a beast to say the least!!!! What has he not won!!!! I bet hes won over a million $$$ shooting stick and string!!!



jasonposs said:


> Jeff Hopkins i think there still some fire left in that ol boy


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

If you want to win go with Levi. Look at the wins and SOY awards. He is a machine and nobody can slow him down that i can see.


----------



## jrober4 (May 28, 2008)

I would like to shoot with either one. Ive shot two team shoots and didnt get paired with an open pro either time.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

jrober4 said:


> I would like to shoot with either one. Ive shot two team shoots and didnt get paired with an open pro either time.


what class you shoot


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

its fun to shoot the pro am with some of the top pros these guys can judge yards and hit what they aim at.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

buddy shot with Levi in a team shoot a couple years ago. Levi went for 14's on six and hit 'em all. i think they were like 40 something up, but age can blur some memories.  i think i'd pick him.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I would like to shoot with Levi. I got to shoot with Darrin Christenberry last year and I would love to shoot with him again. When I shoot the team shoot all I want is a pro that will talk to you and is down to earth and NOT one that acts like they are better then you!! Most seem to be down to earth but there are a few that I have seen that seem to have a GOD complex! Also I would mind to shoot with Jamie either!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I would like to shoot with Levi I have already shot one with Dan .Most if not all the pro I have ever shot with were great to be around ,and more than willing to talk to you about anything .I love talking to both Ginger and Jessie Moorehead you dont get more down to earth than they do .


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I would pick levi, would not mind shooting with jamie, ginger and jesse, chance, jeff , darren, adam and a few more


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

All of the Pros that I have shot with are great to shoot with. Some are more helpful than others. I try to listen a lot more than I talk when around these guys. They know stuff. I would like to shoot with Dan McCarthy or Nathan Brooks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solocam3D (Jan 14, 2007)

You dont need a pro, I would pick Ty Adkins. Him combined with any pro and you win money everytime. Look it up if you dont believe me.


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

John-in-VA said:


> I would like to shoot with Levi I have already shot one with Dan .Most if not all the pro I have ever shot with were great to be around ,and more than willing to talk to you about anything .I love talking to both Ginger and Jessie Moorehead you dont get more down to earth than they do .


ive taken jesse, ginger, and reggie pucket (their sidekick) hunting multiple times. they would just drive down in stay in there RV but they are about as real as people get.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Uh...Lots of people getting off topic here. OP asked us about Levi or Dan, oh well...since were picking favorites, Margie Carter.


----------



## bowsrd (Jan 15, 2012)

I would have to say Levi right now.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

3-D Quest said:


> Uh...Lots of people getting off topic here. OP asked us about Levi or Dan, oh well...since were picking favorites, Margie Carter.


Does Jerry know shes your favorite???? LOL he might come for ya....LOL

This year is going to be intresting.......There are going to be a bunch of new pros in the Mens' and Women's this year.... 

We have one here in Tampa that might give them a run for their money..... Cheri .....


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Does Jerry know shes your favorite???? LOL he might come for ya....LOL
> 
> This year is going to be intresting.......There are going to be a bunch of new pros in the Mens' and Women's this year....
> 
> We have one here in Tampa that might give them a run for their money..... Cheri .....


I got to shoot with her in Mississippi awhile back and it was a pleasure to shoot with, she knew her stuff and never quit smiling!
Really hope Jerry understands...he's a pretty big fella.


----------



## Brody13 (Aug 18, 2009)

You cant go wrong with any of those guys. I would have to either pick Jame Jamison or Justin Bethel!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Levi. But if I had my choice I would go with Danny Evans or Darrin Christenberry because they are our local hero's around here. :thumb:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Dan Mcarthey of those two would be my choice.
DB


----------



## mike698 (Aug 7, 2011)

levi . but around here i get to shoot with vaughan mclain


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

I guess my favorite Pro of all, is a local Pro; Charles Buhler.
He shoots Super Senior now, but still schoolin' everyone he shoots with.


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

ive been around those guys lots.all a blast to be around.rfight down to Reggie loudly announcing to the entire range for me to put an arrow in my bow after i got zoned in and dry fired the crap out of it.lol


smokin12ring said:


> ive taken jesse, ginger, and reggie pucket (their sidekick) hunting multiple times. they would just drive down in stay in there RV but they are about as real as people get.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

It's a win/win situation. They are the Top 2 3D PRO's in my opinion. Dan has taken a lot of time off in the past couple years and still has done very well. This year, he is going to do very well IMO. He says he is shooting his Alpha Elite really good and some people close to him say he's shooting better than ever. He posted a picture on facebook of a Vegas round that he shot at 30 yards. It was a 300 25 X!! At 30 yards! That is crazy! Any time that I have talked to Dan, he as been very friendly and helpful. I would love to ask him about tuning and the technical side or archery. He knows a TON about tuning and set up. 

Back to subject.... I would pick Levi just because he is probably the best yardage judger in the world. I would love to pick his brain on the subject and pick up some tips to improve my game.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

I also would shoot with either, both are great shots, great down to earth people..... but if you throw 2 more names out there it would have to be Darrin Christenberry, they both by far get my vote for the all around MODEL OF A PRO


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Levi Morgan is one of the best yardage judger no doubt!!!! But I think the best yardage judger in the Mens Open Pro Class would have to be Danny Evans....man never misjudgeing a target


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3-D Quest said:


> I guess my favorite Pro of all, is a local Pro; Charles Buhler.
> He shoots Super Senior now, but still schoolin' everyone he shoots with.


Agree Charles is class act. Once had a shoot off with him when are teams tied in pro am. Charles one and I was nervous knowing Charles reputation
DB


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

If I had to pick out of those two, Dan.


----------



## jrober4 (May 28, 2008)

Babyk said:


> what class you shoot


Open A


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll take Jack Wallace for my team, he is doing well on his come back and should have a good year again...


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

Levi is a 14 busting machine would pick him with out q doubt

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

Dan. Got to shoot next to him yesterday. Talked with him a little. Great guy and he is shooting the same bow as I am.


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

Dan.


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

I like both Levi and Danny .I shot with Danny a few years back he was shooting ace's with out vanes and shooting groups the size of a quarter at 35 yards.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

You wouldnt go wrong with either of these 2 guys. Both are phenominal shots, people and great yardage judgers. 
Jame


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Jame, 
After seeing you handle the pressure of the Shoot down at the Classic versus Levi, I'd say your phenomenal also.
Considering your always helpful attitude and humble conduct here on AT since, I think it would be a privilege to shoot with you also.
Thanks, 
Wayne


----------



## mdpate (Apr 26, 2010)

3-D Quest said:


> Uh...Lots of people getting off topic here. OP asked us about Levi or Dan, oh well...since were picking favorites, Margie Carter.


Definitely the nicest, and most willing to help person out there!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

You guys have less than a clue..... I'll take Andrea and Samantha.:wink:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

It wouldn't matter to me. I'd be more interested in picking the OTHER guys in my group. That's how Pro/AMs are won and lost, I remember at a Pro AM once I shot up, the Pro shot up, the semi Pro shot up and so did the Open A guy, but that last guy man he killed us. He shot 60-70 down :doh: Our check went right out the window. 

That being said either would be fine by me lol but I guess I would have to pick Levi. I haven't shot with Levi before but have shot with and watched Dan shoot numerous times.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

For the women im gunna have to say its more for Cara and our Georgian youngin' Kailey .... 

There is a new one coming to the women's pros also.... She should give them all a run for their money.


----------



## awingnut (Jan 5, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> For the women im gunna have to say its more for Cara and our Georgian youngin' Kailey ....
> 
> There is a new one coming to the women's pros also.... She should give them all a run for their money.


Cara is my pick too. We won at the Classic and she was my Pro.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Dan Mcarthey of those two would be my choice.
> DB


Same here


----------



## gabuckslammer (Apr 9, 2010)

Between Dan or Levi? Really? How could either be a bad choice?

But like one response said, its more of who else is on your team than who the pro is. I had the priviledge of shooting with Jack Wallace at Augusta last year. Great guy, dead on on yardage, ask him a question and he'd give you an answer. Our team didnt fare great, but all in all, I'd shoot with him again any day.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Guess I should had made the thread what Pro (Men or Woman or Sr.) would you pick if you could pick your own Pro at the Pro/Am shoot in ASA????

Sorry guys


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kade said:


> It wouldn't matter to me. I'd be more interested in picking the OTHER guys in my group. That's how Pro/AMs are won and lost, I remember at a Pro AM once I shot up, the Pro shot up, the semi Pro shot up and so did the Open A guy,* but that last guy man he killed us. * He shot 60-70 down :doh: Our check went right out the window.
> 
> That being said either would be fine by me lol but I guess I would have to pick Levi. I haven't shot with Levi before but have shot with and watched Dan shoot numerous times.


that would be me...the last guy.  i've killed the chances of winning for more teams than i can remember...but watch out cause i might be on your team next. :RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Either one would be fine by me but if I had to pick it would be Levi. Either would amaze me with their yardage guessing skills!

Heck, I won a couple of years ago with George Pharis. We had a good, not great, group but we never collectively blew a target. Not being cocky but I shot VERY well (Hunter) and the Senior Open fella' shot very well. The young ladies sight was WAY off. But she pin wheeled a 14 while shooting at the center of the 10 ring! Some how her sight tape and windage moved while she pulled arrows and we struggled for a minute or so to total scores while standing at the target. She score well after the "adjustment".


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Have to say Levi for me....


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

carlosii said:


> that would be me...the last guy. i've killed the chances of winning for more teams than i can remember...but watch out cause i might be on your team next. :RockOn::RockOn:


thats ok....you paid your fee just like everyone else!!!! As long as you did your best is all you can ask for really


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hands down it would be Levi all the way!


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 11, 2008)

J Whittington said:


> Same here


you and db got it right! me 3! ha


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Dan Mcarthey of those two would be my choice.
> DB


Same here, not that either are bad but was on Dans team at Augusta 2011, had a great time, didn't win but learned a lot. Levis team was next to us and it looked like a concert with all the groupies sitting there watching.


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

Levi but would rather have Gillingham on my team


----------



## nutbuster (Jul 7, 2009)

Shane Bragg or Kris dake


----------



## youngbuck98 (Aug 9, 2011)

Both are great archers.but i would have to go with levi.i have shot with him several times and he has got me convinced that he is part machine,IMO thier is nobody that can judge yardage or shoot a bow better than that man.He has proven to be one of the most consistant archers and consistant winners.If you have this man on your team you are almost for shore to win


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

Told yall Jeff had some fire left in him...Goin by this weekend its looks like hes back around..


----------

